# same PEER IP different pre_shared_key



## nbari (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a FreeBSD 8 server configured as a gateway having a VPN using ipsec/racoon

the vpn works, but now I need to create another VPN using the same local PEER IP connecting to a the same remote PEER IP.

I have successfully set the two VPS to work using this under /etc/sysctl.conf and having the same pre-shared key 


```
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------
# parallel tunnels
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------
net.link.gif.parallel_tunnels=1
```

But how to make this to work when having different pre-shared keys but the PEER IP's are the same?

regards.


----------

